# Services dans la barre de menu



## amm (18 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment mettre les services dans la barre de menu plutôt que sous le nom du logiciel ?

J'ai vu ça dans la démo de Devonthink et ce serait très pratique car je me sers tout le temps des services de Devonthink.

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2006)

bonjour il y a des logiciels très performants qui permettent de costumiser Services ( et entre autres) de le placer dans la barre


de mémoire HotService de chez Devon justement  ne fait même QUE ca
http://www.devon-technologies.com/products/freeware/services.php


sinon par exemple celui là assez complet
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/20192


----------



## amm (19 Mars 2006)

Merci !

Entre temps j'avais trouvé le freeware IceCoffEE qui fait ça et permet de control-click sur n'importe quel URL dans une app Cocoa pour l'ouvrir. Donc plus rapide qu'un service. 

Hot service de Devon a repris la partie pour la barre de menu.

Bonne chose de faite !


----------

